# Dawdling in the Dolomites



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I know we've been back for a while, but I'm still putting posts on the blog.

The latest: http://charliedogcametoo.blogspot.co.uk/2016/10/dawdling-in-dolomites_24.html

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great stuff. We have done a few of the places in your blog. Love that area.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

It was a fabulous area. We'll definitely go back.
Lesley


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for that Lesley, you are giving me wanderlust again. Must go next June. 

One quick question if I may, I have a 7 metre Bailey Advance 665 (one of the "narrow" ones with a width of 2.346m). Do you think I would be OK on these roads?

David


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our van is that size and ive never had a problem anywhere in the Alps. The road network is superb. Much easier than driving around Devon, Cornwall or parts of Scotland but lot higher.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

There were plenty of big vans around.

Here are a few photos from the top of passes to prove it. We certainly met plenty of buses and coaches bigger than your van!

You'd have to take care not to get into any of our sort of adventures where we randomly pick side roads that go up tiny roads in the dark and fog. 

It really is a wonderful area, with great food and drink, great scenery and great architecture - all things we love, and we found lots of perfect wild camping spots, which suited us down to the ground.

Lesley


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting the photos Lesley.

It's a long time since I drove through the Dolomites, down into Italy.

I really ought to return, or simply pass through on the way to Slovenia or Croatia.





.


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

I wish you hadn't posted the photos Lesley, they make we want to leave today! Seriously though, thank you (and barryd) for your reassurance (and the photos). Although we aren't into wild camping we do have ACSI Card and will travel  

Now to organise the route, probably to Innsbruck and through the Bremmer pass then out via the Lakes. It just gets better and better.

David


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

davidandgwen said:


> I wish you hadn't posted the photos Lesley, they make we want to leave today! Seriously though, thank you (and barryd) for your reassurance (and the photos). Although we aren't into wild camping we do have ACSI Card and will travel
> 
> Now to organise the route, probably to Innsbruck and through the Bremmer pass then out via the Lakes. It just gets better and better.
> 
> David


Did you see my blog & photos on the lakes? We were there in 2011 and this year. I just loved the area, but them I've been rather struck by Italy for many years.

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are beautiful
We didn't really do them justice this trip as we just drove through them 
But they are magnificent even to drive through

We too love Italy 

And God willing we will return there

But Spring I think we will stick to France on a shorter trip or on longer stays

Still recovering from Croatia 
Sandra


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Got it bookmarked ready to read Lesley, 

My wife, Gwen, and I both love Italy and the Italians and had been there a number of times before we had a motorhome but have not been there in the nine years since. A planned trip in 2012 was aborted in Austria due to the weather and a sick dog so really looking forward to next June. Gwen has said yes we can go :smile2:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

davidandgwen said:


> Got it bookmarked ready to read Lesley,
> 
> My wife, Gwen, and I both love Italy and the Italians and had been there a number of times before we had a motorhome but have not been there in the nine years since. A planned trip in 2012 was aborted in Austria due to the weather and a sick dog so really looking forward to next June. Gwen has said yes we can go :smile2:


Our dogs got lots of attention in Italy. Lots of "che bella" and wanting to chat about them and stroke them. No problems at cafes and restaurants, though it was warm enough to always sit outside, but waitresses brought out water for them etc. They don't see may lurchers in taly and kept asking if they were Spanish Galgos.

We had horrendous weather in Austria 2 years ago and abandoned the Alps, which we couldn't even see anyway, to return to warmer wine regions in Germany. We found some great fruity German red wines that year around the Pfalz region.

Lesley


----------

